# Do pups grow into their ears?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lol yes often times puppies go thru the awkward stage where their ears a HUGE and their legs are LONG and we wonder why our puppy is such a freak LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, she'll undoubtedly grow into her ears..... and her feet. Just like human babies who seem disproportional, it's part of what makes them SO DARN CUTE. BTW, pictures please. Never enough baby pictures.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike went through awkward phases. Big ol' ears was one of them.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely. This is Abby at 5 months, sorry about the eyes.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And some lines do have big ears, too  I've seen adults whose ears covered their eye-on the other side of their head! And yes, I owned one of those-her nickname was Dumbo! Her father was Ch Freedom Celebration and her mother was Jayba's Hot Cayenne and that comvination did seem to produce some big ears.

OTOH, Ch. Libra Malagold Coriander had small ears, and so did my puppies out of him. Their ears just barely covered their eye-very nice, cute little ears.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok, you know everyone is calling their dogs over to see if the ears cover the eyes when pulled forward.

I just did!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Abby's pic was so adorable, I had to Penny & Maggie's "big ear" baby pic:










Penny on the left, Maggie on the right


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Abby's pic was so adorable, I had to Penny & Maggie's "big ear" baby pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that not the cutest age of all? I think so


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awww penny, maggie, and abby's pics are soooo cute!! Sam's ears were never quite that big... but then again, they turned into funny perky ears later on, so i guess they're not quite normal either lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Shadow had the longest ears as a puppy. They're still a bit long.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Is that not the cutest age of all? I think so


Me too. I have the biggest smile on my face just looking at the pictures.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson has small ears and Delilah has big ears. I love both their ears. And yes, they seem to fit "them". <g>


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*more pics...more pics...more pics*

Those long eared puppy pictures are adorable. They grow into their ears fast enough.

:worthless


----------



## ErikaS (Oct 1, 2007)

I miss my puppy's big ears! He looked so cute when his ears were bigger than the rest of him, but sadly he grew into them


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's Quiz with his puppy ears!


----------



## hurleypup (Feb 15, 2008)

I LOVE THEIR EARS!!! They are so cute!! My husband and I like to puppy with them by giving them a light tug side to side and seeing his whole face move! haha


----------



## hurleypup (Feb 15, 2008)

Oops...typo..we like to "play" with them. Not "puppy" with them! I hate when that happens.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

hurleypup said:


> Oops...typo..we like to "play" with them. Not "puppy" with them! I hate when that happens.


Who noticed your typo when we had those adorable pics to look at ???!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes - eventually they do grow into their ears. LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh yeah they do...Cruiser had dumbo ears and he finally grew in to them.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Tasia's ears were so big that my vet said she looked like Dumbo.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

i looove gaius' ears and big feet. i wish his feet would stay huge forever.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Man, some of those radar dishes make Clover's ears look downright petite! Of course, yesterday evening she was chewing on the end of one of them! 

Got my pix on my computer at home. I'll post a couple more over the weekend. Aren't I lucky it is snowing out in the end of March so I can get some more snow-puppy shots! :yuck:

When you said "puppy with her" I figured that was just shorthand for describing the way you mess around with a puppy. Heck, if they weren't so fun to mess with, they mightn't be quite as worth the effort!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Kahli's ears were so big I could tie them in a knot on top of her head!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny has small ears and always has. She just barely makes the breed standard. They also flip open and need to be 'closed' a lot. The upside is that she's never had an ear infection...too much fresh air in there.

Her wubba didn't last long after this photo was taken. Poor guy was pleading for help while she removed his brain!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

All these puppy pics are SOOOO cute! And speaking of Dumbo... here is Dax doing his best Dumbo impression :










Tiffany


----------



## Boogaloo (Jun 8, 2009)

Even though no one has posted on this thread for a while, I just had to share these pictures of our puppy, Rewley. My husband and I joke that he sometimes looks like a real pinhead! I really do love his ears, though - they're so soft and silky! The first picture is at 4 months, and the second from 3 months.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Boogaloo said:


> Even though no one has posted on this thread for a while, I just had to share these pictures of our puppy, Rewley. My husband and I joke that he sometimes looks like a real pinhead! I really do love his ears, though - they're so soft and silky! The first picture is at 4 months, and the second from 3 months.


Rewley does have some good sized wings there.  I'm sure by the time he is one they will be perfectly proportioned. He is a very cute pup.


----------

